# Another Milking Lesson (PIX)



## Rebbetzin (Apr 9, 2010)

This week I milked for three days in a row! I finally have the hang of it!! On Tuesday, the silly goat put her foot in the milk pail two times!! So... I only got about a pint of milk after dumping the stepped in pails!!  My idea is now to hold the pail up in one hand and milk with the other hand.  At least until I get faster than a goat foot!

Here are some photos I took while on my milking lesson.

Young Miss Elizabeth is very industrious. 

She wanted the goats to drink from the little bowl she had, but they were not interested. So she just played with water in the bowl.












And here is my friend Robin with "Shortnin" who is due to kid any day now.  She had three her first pregnancy, her mother once had six at one time!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 9, 2010)

Another option would be a wide mouth Mason jar. When I first got my goat, she wouldn't totally stand still and I used a quart mason jar. Worked out well. Now she stands nice for me so I can use my bucket.

Then you can also put lids on them right away to keep anything out.


----------

